# Cricut



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been wondering about the usefulness of those Cricut machines in doing model RR stuff? Seem expensive but then I do see there are some on Craigs list to be bought a bit cheaper. Thought they at least might be used to make stencils but really not sure about how they operate. Any of you guys use one?

Doug


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughter had one of the Cricut brand units and it would make fine stickers and stencils, but she was stuck using the fonts and patterns that the company supplied in cartridges, i.e.: she could not make just any pattern, only those in EXPENSIVE cartridges. I don't know if they ever provided a way for the user to make their own patterns.

She then bought a Silhouette brand (same model my son uses to make signs and DNR registration numbers to put on boats, as well as fancy patterns to decorate boats, campers, cars, etc.) and it came with a computer program that she could design her own patterns (or download patterns from other users). Both of them are quite happy with the machines.

Several years before that, I drew a silhouette of a steam loco and my son used the program to convert it to an outline to be cut, He then gave me several of different sizes and I have decorated several objects with various sizes of things with it. I put one on the trunk of my car and another on the lid of my laptop PC. For Christmas, my daughter cut the same file and then gave me a glass cutting board with the loco on the back side of it.

The material is probably too thick to make stickers to put on garden scale rolling stock (It is not all that thick but it will show that it stuck on), but I think it could do well as a stencil to paint through and then peel off. I think you can buy material that is designed to be used as a stencil to be peeled off. The stuff used for boats, cars, etc. really sticks down and won't come off in the weather so I am not sure if it would be good to use as a stencil on something delicate.


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

Since it was 110 in the Bay Area outside, I just spent yesterday inside testing out my daughter's Cricut. I used the stencil paper to make a stencil of one item and a mask of the other. Essentially they are the same; it just depends on where you peel off the vinyl.










There are a number of uses for the Cricut. I'm working on making 1/24 scale shingles. The newer models allow one to use outside software and import into the Cricut software, although for simple things, the Cricut software is probably sufficient and easier in the long run.

I will be trying it soon, but my understanding is that it will cut styrene up to .060. What you end up with in the higher thicknesses is a deep score which can then be used to snap off the object. I will be using some .010, .020, and .040 samples to test it out and I will keep you posted. You can also use 8.5x11 sheets of vinyl to create a design (say, for example, a sign) and run it through your regular printer and then have the outline cut through the Cricut and then peeled off onto a backing of some sort.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I (rather, my wife) has one. The latest Cricut machines are pretty universal; you're not limited to their cartridges. If you have Illustrator or Corel Draw, you can save your artwork as an .svg file and import it directly into the "Cricut Design Space" software. My wife has one which I use fairly regularly for projects, including lettering for locos and rolling stock.

I'm told the latest generation machine can cut fairly thick stock, but I haven't looked too much into its capabilities for things like actual rolling stock or building accessories.

Later,

K


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

As they used to say on MXC, "good to know". So I need a newer model. Need to go to Micheals and Hobby Lobby and look at what is up to date and then look on Craigs List in hopes of finding one someone is tired of. Thanks

Doug


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent plan! They just came out this month with the newest model called Cricut Maker. It's going for $400 and I believe Santa and I will be having a conversation about it soon. However, my daughter's machine is one of the older "new ones" and so far has done everything I have asked of it. Will be trying to cut styrene and 1/32 basswood on it this week. The key is in the software, which is pretty much independent of the particular model. Just don't get the very first editions. My daughter's is about 5 years old ...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Allison's is the Cricut "Explore." And she's having a similar discussion with Santa about the "Maker." Don't know where that conversation is going to lead, but Santa has a pretty good track record of providing the latest Cricut machines...










Here's a shot of the logo off of one of my latest projects. The "uscarora" and "imber" are about 3/16" tall, which is probably about as small as you want to get with vinyl lettering. Smaller than that, and the vinyl gets twisted as the cutter does its thing. 

Later,

K


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

I have the silhouette Cameo 3 and love it. Have used it with adhesive-backed vinyl and card stock for stencils. 

The software is pretty flexible and includes the usual drawing tools, or you can download from their library ($) or import your own jpeg. For text you can use any font on your desktop. If you can draw it, Cameo can cut it out. 

I use only Oracal 651 (not 631) adhesive-backed vinyl, which is supposed to be outdoor grade. I just got the Cameo this summer so we'll see how well the signage lasts. 

If you are thinking about cutting thicker stuff like thin balsa, get the Cricut instead.

Will try posting some pics later.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, you wrote
"are about 3/16" tall, which is probably about as small as you want to get with vinyl lettering. Smaller than that, and the vinyl gets twisted as the cutter does its thing."

I'm wondering about putting the "data" markings on cars, and it looks to me like 3/16" would be plenty small enough for 1/20 cars. Your opinion?

Also (and for all), could you get a bit smaller using the 'mask' method, rather than the stencil?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A "Stencil" and a "Mask" are pretty much the same thing... The Mask has adhesive on the back that sticks to the object to be painted and paint is slopped over it, then the Mask is removed, leaving the desired paint behind. A Stencil is not glued down so one must be a bit more careful in applying the paint so it does not wick under it and spoil the desired paint job.

The problem with small characters, or any narrow bits to be cut out is that the side of the cutting knife has friction against the material being cut. If the knife is cutting down the middle of a 1-inch wide piece then there is a half-inch of adhesive holding the material down on both sides. If you then move the knife over a small amount and cut a parallel line, there might be more friction with the knife than there is adhesive holding the narrow strip down and it will peel up and go with the knife, possibly ruining the mask or stencil, depending on whether you intended to keep the narrow strip or throw it away and keep what is left.

Small characters can have tiny parts that you want to throw away as well as parts you want to keep... consider the letter "e"... will you be able to keep the tiny piece inside the lower loop if you want to remove the letter itself? Or what will happen to the letter "s"? will the two lobes inside the curves at the top and bottom remain stuck down or will they peel up and get scrunched as the knife passes?


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

Here are some images of things done with my Silhouette.

The lettering for Jo's Clothing store is done using a stencil font and card stock.









Here's an example of lettering cut from adhesive-backed vinyl. The OK Market sign is 3 layers of vinyl - red, black and white applied to 1/16" ABS and then glued to the building. (Building by club member Dick Hotchkiss.)










On this sign, the figures are downloaded from the Silhouette web site for a small cost. Model by club member Mike Miller.









And you just never know where some vinyl might prove useful.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I use my wife's cricut machine to make decals. I use white decal paper and cut the letters out on cricut. Works to about 3/16 inch or aobut 6 inches in 1:32 scale.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang, I need a new wife, old model didn't come with a machine!


----------

